# Calcium Makes Me C! UGHHHHHH



## MissMeliss (Apr 9, 2002)

Thank God my symptoms are off and on and have gotten better. But I've heard all this talk about calcium, fiber, and metamusel. I take a multi vitamin everyday and recently started taking Caltrate with D along with the Multi. It makes me constipated. Should i stop? Or take a fiber supplement?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium is for helping diarrhea if you do not have diarrhea IBS then you may not want to take the calcium. If you are taking a multi vitamin and have no problems with that then stop the calcium.. I know for me a multi vitamin caused me to have diarrhea because of the C E and Magnesium.Linda


----------

